# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  ELFKIN, interactive robot, Empath Interactive, Inc., San Mateo, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Empath Interactive, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Meet the ELFKINS
May 19, 2017




> The adorable communications robot that will bring the fun back into messaging.

----------


## Airicist

Elfkins from Empath Interactive

Published on Jan 24, 2018




> The New Elfkins Interactive Robot will have kids and parents entertained as they send messages  back and forth to each other in a new and exciting way
> 
> Product Info: Tell that elf on the shelf to move over, because here comes Elfkins! This cute and somewhat creepy communications robot can bring recorded messages to life with animated gestures and emotions. Dubbed "Your child's first social network", Elfkins allows group messaging with your personalized circle of friends and family members while being safe and screen free. It stands 9.25 inches tall and comes with a charging station and an adaptor. The Elfkins only works with an iphone and information must be loaded onto the Elfkins app before it can function. You can send a message via the app using your own voice as well as vocal phrases from the Elfkins, when your child sees the ears of the Elfkins are lit up, he or she presses the toe on the Elfkins to receive the animated message. The child can also return a message by pressing the record button on it's other foot. A directory of selected people can be accessed by pressing forward and back arrows on the same foot. The app also allows you or your child to perform the physical functions of the Elfkins displayed on the your iPhone, like waving, shouting surprise, or blowing a kiss.  When ELFKINS is pairing with your iphone, it's ears will glow blue.  The only instructions are on the side of the box it comes in, but luckily there is a tutorial via the Elfkins robot itself(again, it's another button on the foot). Because the Elfkins connects to wifi and is a smart device it will update overtime. Staying in touch via the Elfkins is fun way for a child to hear a loved ones voice.  The Elfkins ONLY WORKS WITH  IPHONE

----------

